# falsche emule setup datei



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2003)

hallo leute hatte mir bei chip versehenlich ne falsche emule setup datei gezogen und installiert und schon war es passiert, in-telegence ag schlug mit 69 € zu buche. werde mal versuchen den betrag bei der telekom zu stonieren.


----------



## AmiRage (23 Juni 2003)

Bei Chip dürfte wohl nicht ganz richtig sein. Zumindest kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.

Kann es nicht sein, dass Du auf Chip.de nach "emule" gesucht hast und Du dann unter "Treffer im Web  - Gesponsorte Suchergebnisse powered by Overture" statt "Treffer bei CHIP Online" einen Link angeklickt hast? Dann landest Du nämlich auf einer bekannten Dialer-Seite (www.emule.b*z).


----------



## Hase007 (24 Juni 2003)

Ganz schön listig.
Bei dem Link steht ganz groß 





> Neue Version!
> eMule 0.29a Download


Ist ja eine ganz dolle Verarsche.

Aus so was ähnliches bin ich auch schon mal gestoßen.
Zum Beispiel mal einen Tippfehler bei "Yahoo" gemacht.
"Yahoo" mit einen "o"


----------



## Dialtroll (25 Juni 2003)

mcGuyver schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute hatte mir bei chip versehenlich ne falsche emule setup datei gezogen und installiert und schon war es passiert, in-telegence ag schlug mit 69 € zu buche. werde mal versuchen den betrag bei der telekom zu stonieren.




und was genau machst du mit emule? kostenlose Spiele? oder noch besser: share´st Du kleine Filmchen (ab18)?

dialtroll


----------



## AmiRage (25 Juni 2003)

Dialtroll schrieb:
			
		

> und was genau machst du mit emule? kostenlose Spiele? oder noch besser: share´st Du kleine Filmchen (ab18)?


Wenn Du nichts Sinnvolles beizutragen hast, dann troll Dich lieber. Das eine hat mit dem Anderen nichts zu tun. Egal was Du hier unterstellst.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juni 2003)

@Dialtroll

Drei Postings=dreimal Provokation, da bleibt für Spekulationen kaum Raum. Welchen Dialer setzt du denn 
ein? Einen schönen vollautomatischen? AGBs in 2 Punkt, oder überhaupt keine?  Wie hoch ist denn der  Tarif? 
cp

PS: Dialtroll ist ein gelungener Nick, besser hättest du dich gar nicht nennen können  :bandit


----------



## Raimund (25 Juni 2003)

*dialertroll*

@Captain Picard,

im Forum des Gewerbes werden Nutzer von Dialern gelegentlich als "notgeile Wi***er" eingestuft.

Jeder ziehe seine eigenen Schlussfolgerungen aus diesen Einlassungen dieser  Internetl*den!

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juni 2003)

Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> im Forum des Gewerbes werden Nutzer von Dialern gelegentlich als "notgeile Wi***er" eingestuft.



Daß das Weltbild dieser Knaben etwas "verzerrt" ist , kann kaum verwundern, genau so wenig , wie die Damen
des horizontalen Gewerbes zwangsläufig ein verzerrtes Bild von der männlichen Bevölkerung haben.

Nur wird eben (normalerweise) kaum jemand mit Gewalt in ein Bordell geschleppt und da liegt der kleine 
Unterschied  zu den unseriösen Dialern, die schleppen eben Kunden, ob sie wollen oder nicht 
in irgendwelche Gefilde , lassen sie im Regen stehen und verlangen auch noch Geld dafür  8) 

cp


----------



## Dialtroll (25 Juni 2003)

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass es ein Urhebergesetz auch in DE gibt. Wer also mit EMULE,KAZAA usw spielt, sollte den Rechner säubern bevor er den PC der Polizei übergibt. Sonst übergibt sich nacher der EMULE/Kazaa-Nutzer. 
Was ist an diesem Hinweis provokant? Kostenlos Windows, Games und DVD´s zu tauschen ist doch jedem seine Sache. Sich dann allerdings aufzuregen wenn der betrogene "Betrüger" Kohle zahlen soll.......

Frei nach dem Motto: Anruf bei Microsoft Deutschland:" Ehjjjj. Ich hab doch XP eben mit Kazaa gezogen. Wieso muss ich da keine Aktivierung vornehmen. Ich will doch SUPPORT". Microsoft Deutschland darauf: "Wo genau wohnen Sie? Gehen Sie schon mal zur Tür....."

Gruß
der Dialertroll


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 Juni 2003)

Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> im Forum des Gewerbes werden Nutzer von Dialern gelegentlich als "notgeile Wi***er" eingestuft.



Nutzer sind für mich die, die finanziell vom Einsatz von Dialern profitieren...


----------



## Comedian1 (25 Juni 2003)

Dialtroll schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass es ein Urhebergesetz auch in DE gibt. Wer also mit EMULE,KAZAA usw spielt, sollte den Rechner säubern bevor er den PC der Polizei übergibt. Sonst übergibt sich nacher der EMULE/Kazaa-Nutzer.
> Was ist an diesem Hinweis provokant? Kostenlos Windows, Games und DVD´s zu tauschen ist doch jedem seine Sache. Sich dann allerdings aufzuregen wenn der betrogene "Betrüger" Kohle zahlen soll.......
> 
> Frei nach dem Motto: Anruf bei Microsoft Deutschland:" Ehjjjj. Ich hab doch XP eben mit Kazaa gezogen. Wieso muss ich da keine Aktivierung vornehmen. Ich will doch SUPPORT". Microsoft Deutschland darauf: "Wo genau wohnen Sie? Gehen Sie schon mal zur Tür....."
> ...



Das Urhebergesetz verbietet aber nicht das Herunterladen dieser Dateien. Es verbietet nur den Upload.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Heiko (25 Juni 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Urhebergesetz verbietet aber nicht das Herunterladen dieser Dateien. Es verbietet nur den Upload.


Entschuldigung, das ist aber schlicht falsch.
Bei Software ist schon das Anfertigen einer unberechtigten Kopie ein Verstoß.
Die von Dir angesprochene Ausnahme gilt *ausschließlich* für Audio und Video.
Und hier ist man auch am Überarbeiten.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldigung, das ist aber schlicht falsch.
> Bei Software ist schon das Anfertigen einer unberechtigten Kopie ein Verstoß.
> Die von Dir angesprochene Ausnahme gilt *ausschließlich* für Audio und Video.
> Und hier ist man auch am Überarbeiten.


 :dafuer: 

...im übrigen wird allein das Speichern einer downgeloadenen und urheberrechtlich geschützten Datei auf der Festplatte bereits als Verstoß gegen geltendes Recht angesehen, sobald es sich nicht um eine Sicherungskopie von rechtmäßig erworbenen Dateien handelt (Ansicht der StA München).


----------



## Comedian1 (26 Juni 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :abgelehnt: 

Es ist richterlich in Deutschland noch nicht geklärt, ob die Downloads gegen § 16 II UrhG verstossen. Die Rechte der Urheber aus § 16 II UrhG werden nämlich durch die Schrankennorm der §§ 53, 54 UrhG aus verfassungsrechtlichen Gründen eingeschränkt. Die User der P2P Börsen haben nämlich ebenfalls verfassungsrechtliche Positionen, die ein Download zu privaten Zwecken gestatten. Der Gesetzgeber hat das mit der Novelle des UrhG zum 1.1.2003 auch nicht eingeschränkt.  

Der Auffassung der StA München läßt sich aber noch einiges mehr entgegenhalten.


Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Heiko (26 Juni 2003)

Gem. § 69c UrhG liegt die Kopie (außer Sicherheitskopie gem § 69d) unter einem Erlaubnisvorbehalt.
Insofern gehen diese speziellen Regelungen den allgemeinen des § 53 UrhG vor.

So sehen übrigens auch die Staatsanwaltschaften.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist richterlich in Deutschland noch nicht geklärt...
> Comedian



...aber die StA und Polizeien arbeiten denn doch vorsorglich (nicht generell aber doch in Einzelfällen) gegen den User, weil: ...vielleicht kömmet da ja mal eine Klärung daher! Dem User selbst dürfte das natürlich ein arger Dorn im Auge sein - Rechner (zumindest vorerst) weg, CD´s sichergestellt/beschlagnahmt und zur GVU geschickt, polizeilich mit Deliktbeschreibung in den Akten geführt.


----------



## jupp11 (26 Juni 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> So sehen übrigens auch die Staatsanwaltschaften.


Sicherlich interessant, interessanter wäre es zu wissen, wie das die Gerichte sehen.

Jupp


----------



## Heiko (26 Juni 2003)

Da relativ viele Verfahren im Strafbefehlsverfahren abgeschlossen werden, ist die Sichtweise der Gerichte erst mal nicht relevant...


----------



## Comedian1 (26 Juni 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Gem. § 69c UrhG liegt die Kopie (außer Sicherheitskopie gem § 69d) unter einem Erlaubnisvorbehalt.
> Insofern gehen diese speziellen Regelungen den allgemeinen des § 53 UrhG vor.
> 
> So sehen übrigens auch die Staatsanwaltschaften.



§ 69c UrhG betrifft ausschliesslich Computerprogramme

http://transpatent.com/gesetze/urhg11.html#69c

Es gibt ein Rechtsgutachten der Uni Tübingen, das die Ansicht der StA klar widerlegt.



> Lädt ein Peer aus Deutschland von einem anderen Nutzer Filme oder Musik aus dem Netz greift bei einem privaten Zweck § 53 UrhG ... Der Downloader nimmt ausschliesslich eine Vervielfältigungshandlung im Sinne
> des § 16 II UrhG vor, welche von § 53 I UrhG zum privaten Gebrauch für zulässig erklärt wird ... Auch der Download aus dem Internet ist in Deutschland nach den kommenden Änderungen im Urheberrecht zum 1.1.2003 zulässig.



Gruß
Comedian


----------



## jupp11 (26 Juni 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Da relativ viele Verfahren im Strafbefehlsverfahren abgeschlossen werden, ist die Sichtweise der Gerichte erst mal nicht relevant...


http://www.123recht.net/article.asp?a=391


> * Der Strafbefehl*
> Ein Strafbefehl dient der Vereinfachung und Beschleunigung des Strafverfahrens.
> Es soll möglichst schnell, kostengünstig und ohne aufwendige Hauptverhandlung
> zu einer Sanktion (im Sinne einer Verurteilung) kommen.
> ...


Man beachte die Formulierung:  einfache bzw. offensichtliche Fälle!!!

Es ist schon etwas problematisch, daß hier aus Kostengründen die strikte Trennung von 
Executive, Legislative und Jurisdiktion verwässert wird.

http://www.gewaltenteilung.de/
http://www.bund.de/Hintergrund/Deutsche-Demokratie/Parlament/Bundestag/Gewaltenteilung-.4691.htm

Was Staatsanwälte in ihrem manchmal erheblich über das Ziel hinausschießenden
 Ermittlungseifer anrichten können, gibt es mehr als genug Beispiele für und zwar mit fatalen 
Folgen für den Betreffenden und sein Umfeld. Jüngstes Beispiel im Spiegel 26 auf Seite 17 nachzulesen.
In diesem Fall muß sich sogar das Verfassungsgericht damit beschäftigen
Jupp


----------



## Comedian1 (26 Juni 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Da relativ viele Verfahren im Strafbefehlsverfahren abgeschlossen werden, ist die Sichtweise der Gerichte erst mal nicht relevant...



Einem solchen Strafbefehl (Filmdownload) würde ich klar widersprechen. Die Rechtsauffassung der StA ist klar angreifbar.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Heiko (26 Juni 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> § 69c UrhG betrifft ausschliesslich Computerprogramme


Jetzt verstehe ich auch unser Mißverständnis... 

Schau mal nach: in meinen Artikeln findest Du kein Wort zum Thema "Musik" oder "Film".
Ich habe mich ausschließlich auf Software bezogen und auch unser Troll hat sich vorwiegend auf Software bezogen (siehe das Beispiel mit Microsoft). Speziell gings um Windows und "Games".

Insofern sind wir nicht mal verschiedener Meinung. Musik darf man aktuell freilich herunterladen. Filme auch.


----------



## Comedian1 (26 Juni 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Comedian1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, ich hatte Trolls Posting falsch verstanden. Ich habe Kazaa gelesen, und mir gedacht, da will wieder einer alle Kazaa Kunden schocken und unter Generalverdacht stellen. Software Raubkopien sind strafbar. Und zivilrechtlich wird es teuer.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## technofreak (26 Juni 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> . Musik darf man aktuell freilich herunterladen.


in den US sieht man das anders: 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/tol-26.06.03-000/


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Musikindustrie gegen Tauschbörsen-Nutzer
> Der Angriff kam mit einer Vorwarnzeit von wenigen Stunden. Seit Donnerstag
> geht die Musikindustrie der USA massiv gegen Computer-Besitzer vor, die über Online-Börsen
> weltweit ihre Musiksammlungen austauschen. Nach dem Motto "Big Brother is Watching You"
> ...


allerdings:


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Die Profis des Internet-Dschungels allerdings dürften sich weder vom
> Künstler-Appell noch von der Strafandrohung schrecken lassen. Schon längst tauschen
> sie Software untereinander aus, die dafür sorgt, dass IP-Adressen nach außen hin
> ständig virtuell neu gemixt werden. Die Anwender solcher Programme haben praktisch
> eine Tarnkappe auf, unter die auch die RIAA-Fahnder kaum schauen können.


tf


----------



## Heiko (26 Juni 2003)

@TF:
Das sieht die Musikindustrie auch bei uns anders. Das ändert aber nichts an der Regelung.
Allerdings ist das Ende dieses liberalen Rechts in Sichtweite.


----------



## technofreak (26 Juni 2003)

was mich bei der ganzen Diskussion immer wieder stört , ist die Höhe der Verluste,
 die von der Musikindustrie beklagt wird. 
Um es ganz klar vorher zu sagen, ich hab mir noch nie einen Musiktitel aus dem Netz gesaugt
 und werde das auch nicht tun, da es die Musik auf der ich "stehe" sowieso nicht im Netz 
vorhanden ist und ich sie auf ordnungsgemäß gekauften Tonträgern in einer solchen
Zahl besitze , daß ich 3 Monate  Tag und Nacht mir es vorspielen müßte bis ich durch wäre.

Die Musikindustrie rechnet einfach jede verkaufte Leer-CD = nicht verkaufte Musik-CD bzw DVD für Filme
das ist m.E eine   Milchmädchenrechnung. Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis weiß ich, daß die Kids, die wie die Wilden
 aus dem Netz saugen und brennen, das zum erheblichen Teil  in schlichter Sammelwut tun.
 Die Mengen, die dabei "gesaugt" werden sind so groß , daß ein  Menschenleben bald kaum mehr ausreichen würde 
sich alle Titel anzuhören.(oder anzusehen)  Wenn man die Kids fragt , ob sie sich denn die Titel kaufen würden ,
falls sie sich nicht mehr aus dem Netz ziehen können, ist die einhellige Antwort : einen winzigen Bruchteil.
bzw , dann findet die Raubkopiererei  eben nur noch im direkten Tausch statt

Daher sind die angeblichen Verluste m.E maßlos übertrieben. 
*Das ist  keine  Rechtfertigung von Raubkopieren! *

tf


----------

